# Triple Points Acela Runs - Cheapest City Pair?



## Train McGhee (May 4, 2012)

Ok, we all know that triple points is coming up, and I want to add in a big mileage run to supplement my short runs in the NEC area, home base is PHL. What I am trying to figure out is, what is the shortest turn on the NEC, for the best value of the money, on Acela, or just straight up the best value. I know I could just do WAS-NYP 3 turns a day, but sometimes those runs are more expensive than PHL-BOS, or even NYP-BOS.

Also, if I had an upgrade coupon, I know I could convert to 750 x 3 per run, but alas I do not have any right now. (if anyone has some they would like to part with, please contact me).

I am thinking of a doing a minimum segment run on the keystone, then end in NYP, NYP-BOS, then BOS-PHL to get two segments in, on one day. I wish I could do PHL-NYP for a qualifying run, but thats no dice.

So, the question is, are there strange city pairs that you can do a good run in between, speed up the turn times, get the best value, etc.

Anyone else planning something this crazy for next week? I would love to hear other people's thoughts and plans.


----------



## chuljin (May 4, 2012)

If just for cheap and quick points, consider Paoli. 

_Edit: Oops, I missed that you already mentioned that._


----------



## the_traveler (May 5, 2012)

Also remember that you can only count on the first 4 to give the minimum. Unless the 5th and later segments *TO POST* are over $50 each!


----------



## Acela150 (May 5, 2012)

chuljin said:


> If just for cheap and quick points, consider Paoli.
> 
> _Edit: Oops, I missed that you already mentioned that._


Agreed. I do this all the time! It costs $13 RT. I normally travel on 647 and 652. It's about a 30 minute layover at most at PAO. Hour and a half RT. If I do two RT's I'll use 645 and 42 then back on 647 and 652.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 5, 2012)

I like to do phl-pao then pao-dow, return Dow-pao pao-phl $13 each way, multi city, $26 for 400 points.

What I am talking about though is maybe doing that run and tagging on an Acela citypair run after, to get 1,400 points x 3 = 5,200 in one day.

With 2 upgrade coupons, it could be 1900x3 for 5700 total.

I'm also trying to do TQP runs, so the Acela runs really help towards select, so I'm looking at Acela runs.


----------



## saxman (May 5, 2012)

I believe the best bang for the buck on Acela is BOS-NYP area stations. Right now the low bucket is $104. Use an upgrade coupon, and you get your 750 rail points. It's not worth it to me to take Acela if it's not on an "select city pair" route. Otherwise I'll just take a Regional. So I would take a regional to NYP and do a round trip on Acela. Or do the loop, which can be fun for a day. Of course this involves the earliest Acela from NYP, board the LSL from BOS to Springfield, then a shuttle back to NYP or PHL. It's also possible to go all the way to Albany. Of course, you're in Philly, so not sure if you'd be able to get back or even up to NYP by that morning departure, using the train.


----------



## Acela150 (May 5, 2012)

One you can do is, *Get on *at PHL, _book_ from MET to WAS. That's a city pair. You *MUST *print your ticket before the train departs MET. If you choose to do this. Returning book to MET and say if you get a FC seat your getting off at PHL. They won't care. The FC pair RT triple points will equal out to 4500 points after everything's said and done.

750 for the base triple that makes it 2250, times two is 4500.


----------



## amamba (May 5, 2012)

Definitely the best value on the acela is low bucket BOS - NYP for $104 and a select city pair.

If you can upgrade to FC, as others have mentioned, you will get 750 pts (tripled).


----------



## Acela150 (May 5, 2012)

BOS- NYP is a good deal but since the OP is from the PHL area why not book PHL-BOS for an extra 40 bucks. Or do as I suggested which would be about the same price low bucket IF I had to guess.


----------



## amamba (May 5, 2012)

Much harder to find low bucket if you go all the way to Philly.


----------



## gatelouse (May 5, 2012)

Absolute best bang for the buck is BOS-NYP-WAS on a multi-city trip, which gets priced as BOS-WAS but earns 500 /750 TQP per leg. Get off at PVD or BAL to shorten the trip if necessary.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 6, 2012)

Can I do Bos-NYP-was on multi city, and get off in phl, still get credit to was?

Also, can you use a coupon for upgrade for multi city or do you have to pay all the way to do 1st class multi city?


----------



## gatelouse (May 6, 2012)

Train McGhee said:


> Can I do Bos-NYP-was on multi city, and get off in phl, still get credit to was?
> 
> Also, can you use a coupon for upgrade for multi city or do you have to pay all the way to do 1st class multi city?


Yes, what you propose should work. You can upgrade a multi-city but be prepared to use one coupon per segment.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 7, 2012)

Anyone know if booking NYP-WAS and getting off at PHL will affect if the city pair posts?


----------



## PRR 60 (May 7, 2012)

Train McGhee said:


> Anyone know if booking NYP-WAS and getting off at PHL will affect if the city pair posts?


No, it will not. Your ticket was collected for NYP-WAS, and that is what will be credited.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 7, 2012)

Well that's good because otherwise I would have to spend the night in dc.

Would the reverse work? Purchase was-nyp, get on in PHL?


----------



## amamba (May 7, 2012)

Yup it should.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 7, 2012)

If I had a first class ticket, from Was-NYP, would I have access to club acela in PHL?

PS Cranked out 4 segments today, anyone else doing their runs?



amamba said:


> Yup it should.


----------



## Acela150 (May 7, 2012)

Train McGhee said:


> If I had a first class ticket, from Was-NYP, would I have access to club acela in PHL?
> 
> PS Cranked out 4 segments today, anyone else doing their runs?
> 
> ...


You will but be ready with an excuse. And a real good one at that. Considering your 130 miles away from your boarding point. You must also have your ticket printed before your train leaves WAS.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 8, 2012)

Yeah, thats a good point... Not sure how to get to WAS to catch the 5am, based out of PHl it is difficult. That said, anyone based in WAS, i put together a 2 segment acela run for $163 WAS-NYP, NYP-BOS, if anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## Acela150 (May 8, 2012)

Train McGhee said:


> Yeah, thats a good point... Not sure how to get to WAS to catch the 5am, based out of PHl it is difficult. That said, anyone based in WAS, i put together a 2 segment acela run for $163 WAS-NYP, NYP-BOS, if anyone is interested, let me know.


Pretty simple to get to WAS before 5 you have to take 177.


----------



## amamba (May 8, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Train McGhee said:
> 
> 
> > If I had a first class ticket, from Was-NYP, would I have access to club acela in PHL?
> ...


I hope you mean an excuse for the club acela and not for boarding late. No one has ever asked me why I boarded in PVD instead of BOS, and no one has ever asked why I am detraining early. I don't think they really care, since you have a valid ticket for the train.


----------



## Acela150 (May 9, 2012)

amamba said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Train McGhee said:
> ...


Perhaps both. Conductors will be wondering why all of a sudden a ticket for WAS-NYP just showed up at PHL. Clubacela attendants are more likely to give a hard time.


----------



## gatelouse (May 9, 2012)

If it were me, I'd just book Acela PHL-NYP-BOS or PHL-NYP-STM-BOS and nab the extra segment credit unless the extra TQPs for WAS-NYP-BOS would make or break your 2013 elite status. The hassles of boarding with at PHL with a WAS ticket, plus the extra cost for booking from WAS, plus the potential need for an extra upgrade coupon, offset the benefits of the extra 2000 points earned from Acela F to me.


----------

